# Hi all!



## ooobabzooo (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi! I think i've been a member of this forum for awhile but haven't posted much if at all. I am getting back into MAC again and have been lurking for a little while! My name is Aly. I'm looking forward to learning a lot from you all!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Juneplum (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

good afternoon, aly!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

